# أريد أن أخذ الأوشا



## drilling engineer (8 يوليو 2011)

أنا من إسكندرية .. 

ياريت لو حد يعرف أى مكان اخد منه الأوشا أوNeboshيدلنى عليه من فضلكم

لأنى مش عارف أخدها منين .. 

منتظر الرد .. 

وياريت اللى يقول يقولى معلومات عن السعر وكده 


شكرا

بتمنى تساعدونى لو سمحتم .؟؟

خلاص عهروح واشوف الشركة

بس لو معاك رقم تلفون ليها ياريت تقولى 

وتكون وفرت عليا مشوار ..

عنوان الشركة فين أو إسمها طيب
لأنى مسجلتهوش ..

ياريت طيب حد يبعتهالى فى رسالة خاصة

ليه حذفتوا الردود


----------



## mohammed2698 (18 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء وضع العنوان الكامل ليتم التواصل مع مركز التدريب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز
حذف الرد كونه اعلان لشركة خاصة


----------



## drilling engineer (22 يوليو 2011)

طب دلوقتى أنا عايز العنوان .. 

ممكن تقولوهولى فى رسالة خاصة

او ممكن تدينى رابط البروفايل للأستاذ اللى ساعدنى .. وللى أسف مش عارف هو مين 

بسبب حذف المشاركة


----------



## abu_noof (22 يوليو 2011)

انا بعد اريد دورة في الاوشا في الرياض
اللي يعرف يرسلي رساله على الخاص

مشكورين على الجهد اللي تبذلونه


----------



## drilling engineer (28 يوليو 2011)

we need help plz


----------



## محمد صلاح الريس (3 سبتمبر 2011)

help us for these courses
we need theses addresses
please send it in mesgs


----------

